
Question: Any tips for using iCloud on work Mac? - RufusJacksons
Part of the appeal of the Mac ecosystem as most of us are aware, is the interconnectivity of all services and devices.
However, I&#x27;ve began to get self conscious about leaving my iCloud logged into my work Mac, with all my personal emails, photos, keychain and text messages synced.<p>How are others handling this? Not using personal services on a work computer?
Is anyone logging these services out at the end of each day? I&#x27;m afraid in the UK my employer would have the right to all of my data if I left it logged in, or if they demanded the password.
======
mceachen
I would not recommend logging into my personal Apple account on any devices
owned by my employer.

You very likely signed an inventions assignment at the beginning of your
employment, where everything happening on work time _or on work equipment_ is
assigned to your employer. (This may not be as ubiquitous outside the US,
though). For example, my last _three_ employers had PhotoStructure on file as
a "prior invention" that I owned and declared.

Depending on how litigious your employer is, your photos, videos, and
documents on their devices could certainly be retained and ownership rights
granted to them.

Keep work docs and source off of your hardware, too.

